# Recently received PR, wife is pregnant are we eligible for anything from centrelink



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi all,

We have been in Australia since 2007, and recently obtained PR via 186 visa subclass.

We have 3 years old daughter (born here) and found out wife is pregnant with another baby, 2.5 months pregnant now,

We have never claimed anything from centrelink before or never made any contact, wondering are we eligible to claim anything, my wife stays home to look after daughter.

thank you
seshil.


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

If your wife has been working during the past year then there may be parental payments possible (maternity leave).


----------

